# What Kind of Corn?



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I want to plant some corn next year that I can use to grind for corn meal and for making tortillas. Can anyone give me the type of corn and where to get it? And, if it is an heirloom, all the more better...thank you!!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have not tried this company but I may. The company I deal with has been lacking the last couple of years. Reids Yellow dent looks like it may serve your purpose. It is an heirloom so you can save the seeds for the next years crop.

Corn (Maize) Heirloom, Open Pollinated, Non-hybrid Seeds from Victory Seeds®


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

when you say 'some corn' how much are you prepared to plant?

also how long is your growing season?

deer love corn, so knowing how many deer per acre (average) in the area would be good


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

"Indian corn".its the best of all breeds nutrition wise.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Any corn will make a decent cornmeal, though Indian corn is not only nutritious it's more hardy, and stores well.

For really good sweet cornbread, the kind people grow for fresh eating can be dried and makes a great cornmeal.

However, I know after living in SE Kentucky for 6 years that not everyone likes sweet cornbread! 

IdahoLady, you're kind of in the "banana belt" of this region, so you should do okay with most corn. We have to plant the short-season varieties over here, and I think they're all hybrid. :scratch:

Corn is a soft-shelled grain and easily ground on any flat rock with a small rock in your hand. If the SHTF and you don't have a grinder, give it a try. Grains like wheat are hard, and it's a lot of work to stone-grind them by hand.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

There are several types of corn and each has a different purpose. I can not find the article that I was looking for(different computer and I haven't switched over my book marks yet) but this one is not bad, but doesn't have the list of variates that I like. but it is a start on what to look for.

Types of Corn, Different Corn Types, Types of Sweet Corn

I think what I am looking for is an older article in Mother Earth news that listed the different types and how to use them and where to find seed for them. When I get back from the school later I will try to look it up.
I have a clump of (what I think) is field corn pop up in my garden where I've never had corn before but I think either the raccoon that has been raiding my shed or maybe another critter had dropped a few kernels of the corn from the chicken's food. it's not doing too bad there either. I'll probably get about 6 or 7 ears from it to feed the chickens.

One good "Indian" type that I have grown out before was Bloody Butcher.. big red ears that were okay as sweet corn but wonderful as ground corn for for corn meal.. it ended up being a pretty pink meal that made light pink muffins and bread. great flavor which is best if you grind it right before you are going to use it. If you grind it and let it sit it kind of loses that "bright" nice corn flavor.
I would like to grow it again and then process it by nixtamalation and make my own tortillas with it. Just think fresh pink tortillas.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks all for the information; I've bookmarked Victory Seeds too. And yes, GypsySue.....I love sweet cornbread!!


----------

